
Zig Programming Language - generichuman
https://ziglang.org/
======
bausshf
I see Zig posted here on HN all the times and I always look at it, but still
it has nothing that makes me go "wow" it really is something I need to pick
up. Perhaps someone with more expertise could give me reasons why I should
pick it up.

I have always been interested in new languages, so I'll keep my eyes out for
Zig in the future.

